# Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith opening crawl



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Here it is:


> Episode III
> REVENGE OF THE SITH
> 
> War! The Republic is crumbling under attacks by the ruthless Sith Lord, Count Dooku. There are heroes on both sides. Evil is everywhere.
> ...


Take from the source itself.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_General Grievous_

hehe... George has a way with names, doesn't he?

Of course I'll still have my tickets and be watching this at midnight the day it opens.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

General Grevious has been introduced in those little "Clone Wars" cartoon featurettes on Cartoon Network last year. I think that they will be repeated again shortly when the new Clone Wars espisodes are shown in March.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Put the _*Revenge of the Sith*_ opening crawl on your desktop *HERE*


----------

